

Khan-like videos for Machine Learning and Probability Theory. - mofeeta
http://www.youtube.com/user/mathematicalmonk#p/u
Hat tip to JeanPierre for mentioning this in another thread.<p>I've really enjoyed these videos by mathematicalmonk.  He strives to build intuition and provides good examples.  He even touches on some measure theory in his probability theory primer.
======
mofeeta
Originally cited by JeanPierre here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2934548>

